# Squirrelmail with PHP 5.5



## xwwu (Oct 6, 2013)

Dear Friends:

Squirrelmail can be installed with PHP 5.5. But there is a error message when sending mail:


```
Fatal error: Class 'abook_local_file' not found in /usr/local/www/squirrelmail/functions/addressbook.php(326) : eval()'d code on line 1
```

Need help. Thanks!


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 10, 2013)

Is this Squirrelmail from ports?  From http://squirrelmail.org/ it would appear that you'd have to use developmental snapshots to get PHP5.4 and 5.5 support rather than the 1.4.22 that is the current release.


----------

